# I haven't said these words in 9 years



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Been working on the hedgehog food project. The longer the list of ingredients, the longer it takes. The more it drags. I have been working on Mazuri food for a little over a week now, off and on. I am trying to avoid brain burn out. 
Now I haven't said these words in 9 years.

I am over halfway through Mazuri

Every time we would travel through Missouri on our way home it was the longest state on the drive. Getting halfway through was an accomplishment. With looking up the ingredients for this "food" getting a little over halfway through is an accomplishment.

Just thought I'd share my dorky happiness with everyone!!


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I see what you did there.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm creative like that!!!!


----------

